# Hi from PA.- Bought my 1st boat!!- Cal21



## sailpa65 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello everyone.. Took some lessons, and got the bug..! Went out and bought boat and learning ever since.. lots to learn sailing single handed. Question about my CAL21.. maybe someone can help.. the winch keel cable how do you know where on the swing keel it gets hooked to?? The only thing there now is a rope going down to the keel. How do I find the place to hook the winch cable to; to crank the keel up???? Thanks..


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Here ya go!

Cal 21 Sailboat

owners manual;

manual

A. RETRACTING THE KEEL

1. In order to attach the Keel Lifting Cable, the keel MUST be clear of the bottom.

2. Remove the Keel Well Cover and Keel Plug.

3. Place the Keel Winch in its cockpit position and run out all the cable.

4. Insert the loop of the cable into the two notches on the forked end of the Keel Pole.

5. Keep tension on the cable as the pole is pushed down with the forks horizontal.

6. The loop of the cable must go under the keel and up into the keel slot. BE CERTAIN THAT YOU FEEL IT HOOK INTO THE SLOT. If you are in doubt, repeat the above operation.

7. When the keel is hooked, take tension on the cable and remove the pole. Now take up all the slack with the winch.

WARNING: SEVERE DAMAGE TO HULL MAY RESULT FROM FAILURE TO PROPERLY ENGAGE LIFTING CABLE IN SLOT OF THE KEEL BULB.

8. Go below and remove the keel lock pin. If the pin binds adjust the keel with the winch until the pin can be easily removed.

9. Now crank up the Keel with the Keel Winch.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

The Concept

Bill Lapworth made a point of design boats that in his mind were well mannered for the comfort of the people sailing them as well as decent performers when it came to sailing. He believed that some compromises were necessary to achieve both goals. In the Cal 21 his aim was to create a boat that both performed well and was inexpensive to own. What can be cheaper than keeping your boat in your own drive way. This of coarse meant the boat also had to be easily trailered by the average family car of the late 60's early 70's. The result, a swing keel (for trailering ) with ballast (for sailing ability/stability).

The 21 has a rather large sail plan for it's size and weight. Ballast at the end of the keel was needed to keep the boat on it's feet. The keel hole and slot were needed to get the keel to disappear for easy trailering and keeping the boat low on the trailer and making it easier to launch in shallow water. It was felt that shallow launch draft made it possible to launch from just about any ramp or even some beaches. When the keel was down and locked into position the 21 had the feeling of a fixed keel boat.

Now all that was needed was a way to fill the hole and slot to keep the cockpit dry and the bottom of the hull fair. So the cockpit sole cover and keel plug designed to complete the transformation. This is were the biggest compromise comes to bear. The keel is heavy so a winch system was but into use. Simple design, merely a boat trailer winch with a brace across the cockpit seats and a cable to hook onto the keel. A wood cover for the cockpit sole held down by shock cords to the keel plug. The keel plug was designed to wedge into the trailing edge of the locked keel, with the stern end bolted to the cockpit hole with a hinged board and a wing nut.

Over the years many Cal 21 owners tired of the plug and seemed to have stopped using them.or simply lost them. Most of the 21's found today are without there original keel plugs. Most have also lost there forked poles for attaching the winch cable, and many owners permanently attached the cable to the keel. and only use the sole cover.

The worst aspect of the ballasted swing keel is it ability to fall out of control and severely damage the keel slot, pivot and locking pin hole.

The core of the keel is steel and is prone to rusting. With the age of all Cal 21's now, all owners should check this at least once to determine it's condition. Unfortunately this involves dropping the keel from it's slot. Not too difficult if planned out and care is taken to handle it's weight.

To truly experience the full ability's of the Cal 21 the plug, locking pin and removing the cable when sailing is a must.


----------



## sailpa65 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Denise for the information.... Andy


----------

